# Liberals and Walkable Cities



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Surprise surprise.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

People with different values and personal definitions on what makes a 'good life' are going to both vote differently and live in different areas (and by extension, shape their surroundings to match).

No real news there...


----------

